# Fans of the Chevy Astro



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

HackWork said:


> The difference is that I would have to keep various things in the shop and load them up before jobs.


I did that for a long time. Not even a shop tho. Just to the supply house for what I needed.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

daveEM said:


> I did that for a long time. Not even a shop tho. Just to the supply house for what I needed.


I did that when I worked out of a pickup. But I can keep a LOT more in the smaller van than a pickup.

What you are saying about the supply house, I do that now. I try to stock the least amount as possible, but some things you need to stock. You don't want to have to run out to the supply house during a service change because you changed directions and need a PVC elbow or different fittings, etc. 

There's also tools that I currently carry that don't need to be on the van 100% of the time.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

While working part time with my BIL I had an Isuzu Trooper and then a Cherokee for working out of. 

I got used to just having service call based materials in the truck and if I had an install I'd load those materials or special tools up just for that job. 

If you were going to use the smaller van as a personal vehicle as well, why not just replace your pick up with it and keep the large r van for installs and service upgrades?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> While working part time with my BIL I had an Isuzu Trooper and then a Cherokee for working out of.
> 
> I got used to just having service call based materials in the truck and if I had an install I'd load those materials or special tools up just for that job.
> 
> If you were going to use the smaller van as a personal vehicle as well, why not just replace your pick up with it and keep the large r van for installs and service upgrades?


I don't see any reason to have 2. The small van would work fine if I changed out some of the tools and material for the particular job.

My Sprinter is already looking a bit empty as I get rid of things I have never used and can't see any need for.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I don't see any reason to have 2. The small van would work fine if I changed out some of the tools and material for the particular job.
> 
> My Sprinter is already looking a bit empty as I get rid of things I have never used and can't see any need for.


How would it work out to carry a large extension ladder on the small van?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> How would it work out to carry a large extension ladder on the small van?


I usually use a 20 footer, the largest I have is a 24 footer.

This is a 28 footer:









I don't keep my extension ladders in my van now, I only bring them when needed.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Hax,

Take this from someone that has a high roof van and a transit connect. You would HATE it as your only vehicle. Theyre nice for when youre only doing small troubleshooting or sales calls, but suck when you have a slightly larger job.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

So far this year I have used my 24' extension ladder twice..... at the 12' extension size.

I had a buch of excess stock sitting in my storage unit and threw it all on the shelves of the van over the last couple of weeks, making an attempt to inventory it at the same time.

I have come to the conclusion..... I have too much junk because I have the storage unit.

The problem with those smaller vans is we haul away the job site garbage, with tools and materials in that, fitting in the garbage would fill it to the brim in no time flat.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

drspec said:


> Hax,
> 
> Take this from someone that has a high roof van and a transit connect. You would HATE it as your only vehicle. Theyre nice for when youre only doing small troubleshooting or sales calls, but suck when you have a slightly larger job.


I'm just talking here, I put too much in the Sprinter to change now.

But I could see it working fine. I am good at preparing and if I left the floor of the smaller van empty I could load out what I need.

It doesn't work for some people because they aren't as OCD as me and start filling the floor with stuff and run out of room.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Switched said:


> So fart this year I have used my 24' extension ladder twice..... at the 12' extension size.
> 
> I had a buch of excess stock sitting in my storage unit and threw it all on the shelves of the van over the last couple of weeks, making an attempt to inventory it at the same time.
> 
> ...


I've done mostly HVAC/R associated work so I used my ladders constantly.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I wonder what kind of MPG's that thing gets loaded down?

If I still did work up in SF I would get it.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I've done mostly HVAC/R associated work so I used my ladders constantly.


These days I try to avoid anything beyond the 6' ladder.... I hate getting the bigger ones out and hauling them around..... Wait.... I have an apprentice! I'll be getting the bigger ladders out all the time now!


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I'm just talking here, I put too much in the Sprinter to change now.
> 
> But I could see it working fine. I am good at preparing and if I left the floor of the smaller van empty I could load out what I need.
> 
> It doesn't work for some people because they aren't as OCD as me and start filling the floor with stuff and run out of room.


Im just speaking from experience here. 

Also, you will most definitely want a personal vehicle in addition to your work vehicle. For the first few years I didnt have a personal vehicle myself (my wife had one) and had to drive my company truck everywhere I went. That gets old quick, trust me.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

drspec said:


> Im just speaking from experience here.
> 
> Also, you will most definitely want a personal vehicle in addition to your work vehicle. For the first few years I didnt have a personal vehicle myself (my wife had one) and had to drive my company truck everywhere I went. That gets old quick, trust me.


Different situations...

When I had a company truck years ago I didn't have a personal vehicle and was fine with it. I would be even happier now since I am paying for both myself.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

It looks a lot like a Grand Caravan dressed up as a cargo van and there's nothing wrong with that.

You have a 4 X 8 footprint to work with. How you play with that is up to you. You won't be putting in a lot of shelving because that takes up too much real estate. I have a small mechanics chest in the back that gobbles up meters, fish tapes and a lot of things. Materials I store in milk crates right now but some day I will invest in proper stackable boxes (milk crates are cheesy and low tech but they actually work well).

You will definitely need to develop a different mindset but there are big advantages - low initial cost, reasonable gas mileage, manouverability, easy access to your roof top ladder, etc. If it is a GC, Chrysler has a good history of reliability. You can probably even get power sliding doors  .

You're right, it can double as a personal vehicle. I put dead sheep on the seats to keep them clean. Next week, I'm cleaning my van out, throwing in the kayak and getting outta here. No tent for me  .


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> It looks a lot like a Grand Caravan dressed up as a cargo van and there's nothing wrong with that.


 It's much bigger. 

They make a caravan as a cargo van, it's the one I told you to get.



> You have a 4 X 8 footprint to work with. How you play with that is up to you. You won't be putting in a lot of shelving because that takes up too much real estate.


 I would put shelving on both sides to hold the main tools and material. They have some really nice shelving upfits if you search it. I would leave the middle opened for loading job specific items.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

drspec said:


> Im just speaking from experience here.
> 
> Also, you will most definitely want a personal vehicle in addition to your work vehicle. For the first few years I didnt have a personal vehicle myself (my wife had one) and had to drive my company truck everywhere I went. That gets old quick, trust me.


That is called being ready to take that emergency call!:laughing:

I have a personal truck, the family minivan and then my work van. Last year my personal truck got a whopping 3000 miles on it, actually it was closer to 2500 miles....


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> It's much bigger.


Then that's even better. Probably a higher payload too.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Switched said:


> That is called being ready to take that emergency call!:laughing:
> 
> I have a personal truck, the family minivan and then my work van. Last year my personal truck got a whopping 3000 miles on it, actually it was closer to 2500 miles....


I dont do emergency calls so no need to be at the ready.

My personal vehicles get a lot of use. Especially my Laramie. Got it back in December and I think Ive put 6k+ miles on it.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Switched said:


> I wonder what kind of MPG's that thing gets loaded down?
> 
> If I still did work up in SF I would get it.


If you're concerned about weighing it down, it isn't the right vehicle. If you're hauling lots of wire, it will be a huge disappointment. The telcom guys use these. Cat 5 weighs nothing.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

99cents said:


> If you're concerned about weighing it down, it isn't the right vehicle. If you're hauling lots of wire, it will be a huge disappointment. The telcom guys use these. Cat 5 weighs nothing.


Yeah, there is no way I could actually get that thing to work efficiently for me. I am on the other end of the spectrum.... I am thinking a UPS or FedEx truck....:whistling2:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

2,500lbs. payload capacity is more than enough for a vehicle this size.

Remember, this thread is aimed at those who liked the Astro van and could work out of a smaller vehicle.

As time goes on and my shelves get emptier and emptier, yet I am still able to complete all the work I do, I see that I might be one of those people who could use a smaller vehicle.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

HackWork said:


> 2,500lbs. payload capacity is more than enough for a vehicle this size.
> 
> Remember, this thread is aimed at those who liked the Astro van and could work out of a smaller vehicle.
> 
> As time goes on and my shelves get emptier and emptier, yet I am still able to complete all the work I do, I see that I might be one of those people who could use a smaller vehicle.


I did work out of an Astro for about a year and I really liked it. The interior of those doesn't seem as large as the Astro, it would be cool to see those smaller vans side by side with an Astro.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I've had 3 Astro's , the AWD feature is what sold e'm in these parts ~CS~


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Switched said:


> I did work out of an Astro for about a year and I really liked it. The interior of those doesn't seem as large as the Astro, it would be cool to see those smaller vans side by side with an Astro.


Yeah, that's why I was amazed. I always thought the Astro was bigger than all these new small vans. But if you look at the link I posted on the original post you'll see a direct comparison.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> I've had 3 Astro's , the AWD feature is what sold e'm in these parts ~CS~


 The sprinter is now available in four-wheel-drive, Maybe the Matris will be next.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm sure they'll be just as popular then Hax ~CS~


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

For the price though you can get the full size version... The "Worker" isn't that much more in cost....

I like the idea, but.... but.... I want to make up more excuses about needing $50k worth of materials, the whole ladders section from HD, and the fact that I need all the tools MechD has in his garage for even simple receptacle replacements!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> The sprinter is now available in four-wheel-drive


And a lift kit?


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

99cents said:


> And a lift kit?


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Or maybe you could do this... Make the back half detachable for when you are doing a larger job?


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

99cents said:


> I put dead sheep on the seats to keep them clean.


:thumbsup:

I wonder if I can find some dead sheep on a Sunday. Forgot about that stuff. 

Not an immediate problem right now as I can't find the truck keys anyway.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

The Chevy & Astro was based on parts from the Caprice and 1/2 ton P/U.
The 4.3L engine was a small block with 2 less cylinders. 
190 hp 250 ft lbs torque.
Payload was 1500-1900 lbs.


The Transit payload 1170-1500lbs.
275 or 320hp, 171 ft lbs torque.
Higher HP but much lower torque. 

Ram ProMaster is a Fiat design made in Turkey.
Same as Chrysler Pacifica without the rear glass and seats.
Imported as a passenger van and converted in the US to avoid a tariff tax.
178 HP and 174 ft lbs torque.
Payload 1883 lbs

Nissan NV200
131 HP 139 ft lb torque
1500 LB Payload

Of the above the Ford is probably closer.
Still don't believe any of them are as strong as the Astro.
@Switched UPS doesn't sell their vans. They scrap the trucks themselves. For reason said to protect their brand and security. Most if not all their step vans actually have a custom fiberglass hood and of course the unique brown.

FedEx are for sale a most of the drivers actually own the trucks and routes as independent contractors. They also have a unique Fed Ex fiberglass hood, but no restrictions on outside parties having one except the price.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

The Metris has a 2500lb capacity and more cubic footage of storage space.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

When I worked down in Florida back in the 1800's before automobiles were invented, the contractor in those days I worked for had one van and ten used mail delivery trucks. Every day the mail trucks had an exact amount of either conduit and commercial supplies , or Romex depending on the job that was scheduled. That company had inventory management down to a super science. The most detailed well planned organization I ever ran across. Two full time guys in the shop working evenings re-stocking the field crew vehicles for the following day. And the gas tanks were always filled and ready to go in the morning when we showed up.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Interesting for a small van. Probably ride better than an Astro. 
The one down about MB work vans is some complain about being treated like a step child at the service department.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

active1 said:


> Interesting for a small van. Probably ride better than an Astro.
> The one down about MB work vans is some complain about being treated like a step child at the service department.


I never had that problem, but I wasn't looking for any type of pampering either.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

macmikeman said:


> When I worked down in Florida back in the 1800's before automobiles were invented, the contractor in those days I worked for had one van and ten used mail delivery trucks. Every day the mail trucks had an exact amount of either conduit and commercial supplies , or Romex depending on the job that was scheduled. That company had inventory management down to a super science. The most detailed well planned organization I ever ran across. Two full time guys in the shop working evenings re-stocking the field crew vehicles for the following day. And the gas tanks were always filled and ready to go in the morning when we showed up.


It hasn't changed much down there, at least in the new residential market.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> When I worked down in Florida back in the 1800's before automobiles were invented, the contractor in those days I worked for had one van and ten used mail delivery trucks. Every day the mail trucks had an exact amount of either conduit and commercial supplies , or Romex depending on the job that was scheduled. That company had inventory management down to a super science. The most detailed well planned organization I ever ran across. Two full time guys in the shop working evenings re-stocking the field crew vehicles for the following day. And the gas tanks were always filled and ready to go in the morning when we showed up.



:thumbsup:


Got to love good organizational skills in practice!


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> I could see myself using one of these. I would have to change my entire way of working though.


I think if you get something that's suited for your way of working you're going to want this:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> I think if you get something that's suited for your way of working you're going to want this:


I don't know what that means.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

splatz said:


> I think if you get something that's suited for your way of working you're going to want this:


That's pretty much the way I'm headed. But I'm at this level now:


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> I don't know what that means.


A rolling Hilton hotel where you can comfortably organize your batteries and play on the internet outside the house where your minions are doing your bidding.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

RePhase277 said:


> That's pretty much the way I'm headed. But I'm at this level now:


Even Howard Hughes had to start somewhere!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

So I saw the Ram version of the little van a little while ago and said to myself how small it looks and how it has to be smaller than the Astro. But sure enough, 20 minutes later I am looking at a GMC Safari right next to both the Ford Transit Connect and the Nissan NV200 and they are all around the same size.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> So I saw the Ram version of the little van a little while ago and said to myself how small it looks and how it has to be smaller than the Astro. But sure enough, 20 minutes later I am looking at a GMC Safari right next to both the Ford Transit Connect and the Nissan NV200 and they are all around the same size.


Having used mini vans in the past for work the biggest advantage for me was the ability to park in smaller spaces and to be able to drive into parking garages in NYC where a fullsize van wouldn't fit.

The payload on the one you posted is just an added bonus.


----------



## Sberry (Jan 11, 2021)

In the end working out of a mini van is so much easier, never got to crawl in. I like to remove the second seat and most of the time have the rear fold up and use it as a trunk boot bulkhead and lets a guy wedge shovels and some pipe along them.


----------



## Sberry (Jan 11, 2021)

I did a rewire remodel a bit ago in the winter about 5 miles away and we took a little Dodge green thing with 1 working side door and tossed it full f tools. Just fit in the garage at the place and we could pull in and open the door for tools and materials. The thing is those little vans are comfy, warm in the winter, cool in the summer. They drive nice.
I can for sure get the concept of the common parking garage.


----------



## Sberry (Jan 11, 2021)

Sberry said:


> I did a rewire remodel a bit ago in the winter about 5 miles away and we took a little Dodge green thing with 1 working side door and tossed it full f tools. Just fit in the garage at the place and we could pull in and open the door for tools and materials. The thing is those little vans are comfy, warm in the winter, cool in the summer. They drive nice.
> I can for sure get the concept of the common parking garage.


I was working at the time for someone quoting a good size downtown job on the top of a hi rise and they were used to working out and about and I got my 2 cents in suggesting a small van and use the parking garage.


----------

